# Frogs won't eat rice flour beetle larvae



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi,
I have had my D. azureus for 10 months now and my vents for maybe 6 months. I just recently decided to try rice flour beetle larvae, buy all of my frogs just seem to rush over to see what I put in their tanks, and then just sit and watch the larvae crawl around for a while. They absolutely devour fruit flies. One of the azureus picked at a couple of the larvae but no longer seems interested. Could flour stuck to the larvae be distasteful to the frogs? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

some frogs like them and some dont in my opinion. its a hit or miss shot.  kristy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, i would not worry about it. none of my darts eat them, the only frogs i have that eat them are reeds and that is depending on if they are hungry or not. they only eat them if there is nothing else.


----------



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine won’t touch them. They try and immediately spit them back out.


----------

